# Cost effective fungicide



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Help! I'm trying to treat 20k sf with a fungicide. I'd like to do preventative and curative. I can't find anything affordable!! Help!


----------



## TLFU (Aug 4, 2017)

currently, https://www.domyown.com/prime-source-propiconazole-143-select-fungicide-p-12193.html

16K sqft/7-30 days/$35


----------



## tgreen (Oct 20, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Help! I'm trying to treat 20k sf with a fungicide. I'd like to do preventative and curative. I can't find anything affordable!! Help!


what disease are you trying to cure/ prevent? what species of grass do you have, kentucky bluegrass, tall fescue, etc? Generally speaking, if it were me and I didn't have the budget for azoxystrobin on a 28 day interval then I would forget the fungicides and save the money to spend on Fall overseed, fertilization, etc.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

I'm not strong at diagnosing fungus. I think I might have some red thread, leaf spot, and dollar. I have a cool season mix. Is there a cheaper way to buy azoxystrobin than 80 bucks for 30 lbs that you apply at 2-4 lbs per sf? That's like 80 bucks a month. I just have a hard time justifying 300 bucks a year on fungicide. That's as much as I spend on custom npk apps, speedzone, and prodamine per year to treat 2 acres.


----------



## craigdt (Apr 21, 2018)

Do you have a liquid sprayer?

There's a guy that sometimes splits a big jug of fungicide Azoxystrobin or Propiconazole for really good prices


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I hate to say this but there no way to avoid spending money on fungicides. If you have it this year there's a good chance it's coming back next season as well.

Get a 3 and 11, but I only deal in liquids. Think outside the box also. You can get a gallon of abound for 199$ and it works the same as any other azoxystrobin ask me how I know. A yard as big as yours I would even worry about doing splits on fungicide or anything your going to blanket the yard with.


----------



## JDgreen18 (Jun 14, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Help! I'm trying to treat 20k sf with a fungicide. I'd like to do preventative and curative. I can't find anything affordable!! Help!


I think it depends on what your trying to accomplish. A fungus outbreak can destroy your lawn and/or make it look bad all summer until you can overseed in the fall. If you are willing to deal with this than just let nature take its course. Unfortunately fungicides aren't cheap and they cost even more in granular form. I went with a granular and liquids plan to prevent a fungus. For me I think its cheaper and easier to use it at the preventative rate than wait until you get a fungus and try to cure it. I to have over 25k but am only concerned with treating about 15k of it, this cuts my cost a bit.
IMO in my case I spent/spend to much time and money on renos, seed, planting, cutting, buying new mowers, etc to let my lawn look like crap or have to try an overseed.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Thanks everyone you make really good points. I have a 30 gallon sprayer so liquid sounds like the most cost effective approach. Can you make some specific recommendations on products? I don't mind a high up front cost to get the cost per application down.

Thanks so much! I figure since I'm putting a ton of effort into my program I might as well not skip out on fungicide.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

craigdt said:


> Do you have a liquid sprayer?
> 
> There's a guy that sometimes splits a big jug of fungicide Azoxystrobin or Propiconazole for really good prices


Yes, I'm willing to invest as well to get my app rate down. Do you have any specific links or recommendations on product?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Help! I'm trying to treat 20k sf with a fungicide. I'd like to do preventative and curative. I can't find anything affordable!! Help!


Depending on your wallet, there are no affordable fungicides. 

The standard cocktail is a tank mix of azoxystrobin with propiconizole, the lower rate of each. For 20k sq ft, that's about 8 oz of azoxy 22.9% and 8 oz propi 41.8%.

Assuming we're doing this legally, azoxy 22.9% labeled for turf is about $450 / gal so $28 per app.
Propi 41.8% is about $100 /gal so $6.25 per app for that.

Preventative sched would be every 28 days or roughly once a month so a season would need at least 4 apps with a cost of ($28+$6.25)x4=$137

But you need to rotate modes of action. So in between, say two apps of the standard cocktail, you need an app of something else. Guessing brown patch is a target pest, fludioxonil based Medallion SC would be a good choice. Cost is around $570 /gal. Preventative app rate is 1.0 oz per 1,000 so an app on 20k costs about $90. At that price, once per season.

Season cost for the program is around $227. I'd say that's "affordable" in the expensive world of fungicides.  For curative rates and app intervals, could easily double or quadruple or even octuple the cost. Grass seed in the Fall is a lot cheaper. :thumbup:


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> > Help! I'm trying to treat 20k sf with a fungicide. I'd like to do preventative and curative. I can't find anything affordable!! Help!
> ...


Thanks so much! I needed some things spelled out for me and this helped!

I would never do anything illegal. What would illegal options look like?


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> Delmarva Keith said:
> 
> 
> > 1mjbrierley said:
> ...


If I told you . . . :mrgreen:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Some of the fungicides are sold for agriculture using the same active ingredient(sometimes with different inactive ingredients). The name of the product is different and the label does not cover residential or golf course use.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

1mjbrierley said:


> I would never do anything illegal. What would illegal options look like?


Basically using products with the same active ingredients and quantity of active ingredient but are not labeled for lawns and/or residential use. Generally they're designed for crops or commercial applicators.

There is a split of opinions on this forum of whether it is right or wrong. In my opinion, if you follow the procedures, PPE, intervals, etc. for the residential/lawn use labels, you are doing no more or less harm to lawns, yourself, society, etc. as using the more expensive ones.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Drewmey said:


> 1mjbrierley said:
> 
> 
> > I would never do anything illegal. What would illegal options look like?
> ...


The challenge with this rationale is that some of the reasons products are not labeled for residential turf aren't due to the risk to the applicator. E.g., Chlorothalonil's residential labeling was removed partly due to a perceived increased risk to children playing in the treated areas.

That being said, if you want to go off-label, Chlorothalonil has a ton of different MOAs such that you could probably run it as your sole fungicide. You can get 5lb of Daconil Ultrex on DoMyOwn for $82. At the label rate of 3.25 oz/1000, you're looking at a per application cost of $0.40 per 1k sq ft.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

Now we are talking! Anyone have some links for where to source? Of course I'm not going to order, just curious to see prices .


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

If you do use a dry form of chlorothalanil to mix with (and spay ornamentals or whatever else it may accidentally land on) buy and use the type of respirator as specified in the PPE on the label. In any form, mix in an area with plenty of fresh air. Breathing any fumes and especially any dust is no bueno.

Collegiate and professional athletic fields, if you happen to have one, are reported to respond well to Daconil Action with its unique second ingredient. It costs more than plain generic chlorothalanil but it's still reasonable.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Fun fact, corn is basically a type of grass. If you are farming and need a QOL fungicide, group 11, Quadris may be a good choice. Follow all label directions and restrictions.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > 1mjbrierley said:
> ...


I guess I meant they are not unsafe if you follow the label. I believe the label for Chlorothalonil states not to apply where children will be. Also, is there a residential use chlorothalonil for lawn use? If not, this goes against my stated rationale to begin with.

I guess I feel the reason that products like that are not sold for residential lawns is because the common person can not be trusted to read the label and follow. If you are capable of reading and following the label, I feel they are safe, whether permitted on residential lawns or not. Sometime things are pulled from the market not because they are unsafe for everyone but because not everyone understands or will follow the guidelines.

I was mostly more talking about something like Abound vs. Azoxy 2SC Select. Both have the same ingredient at the same percentage. The only difference to my knowledge is the _intended_ use. I would simply follow the most stringent rules, guidelines, PPE, etc. for both labels and feel confident that the risk is no different than using the more expensive product.


----------



## Delmarva Keith (May 12, 2018)

Drewmey said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


Might as well continue this conversation. I think there are a few aspects to different labeling for the same active.

First is perceived risk to applicator or toddlers like Daconil. Why it's ok for a collegiate athlete to have their face buried in it after a tackle on an athletic field but little Johnny's toddler feet will apparently melt right off on contact is a bit of a mystery. Snorting powdered concentrate is likely a bad idea too. Just label it with directions for PPE, REI and not for kids to play on or whatever should be enough but our government believes its citizens are too dumb to follow simple directions and must be protected from themselves. (Ok, I've watched "How to with Doc" mix and apply herbicides and if that's the role model, we _are_ all too dumb to use dangerous chemicals  ).

Another issue is ground and surface water contamination. Widespread use on residential lawns is different from golf and athletic turf just in number of acres.

Another issue, where say the exact same active is ok on a residential lawn as long as you pay more for the residential label (e.g. various azoxy products) is liability. Think Imprelis. If a farmer kills a few windbreak trees no really big deal or huge expense to replace. If through some bizarre unforeseen interaction a pesticide wipes out every ornamental pine in a mile radius or something, somebody has some 'splainin to do. If used according to label directions, the manufacturer is on the hook and the price for the residential label reflects some of that risk. If used by a home gamer off label, find the deed to your house to sign over and call a good bankruptcy lawyer.


----------



## Drewmey (Oct 3, 2018)

Delmarva Keith said:


> Might as well continue this conversation. I think there are a few aspects to different labeling for the same active.
> 
> First is perceived risk to applicator or toddlers like Daconil. Why it's ok for a collegiate athlete to have their face buried in it after a tackle on an athletic field but little Johnny's toddler feet will apparently melt right off on contact is a bit of a mystery. Snorting powdered concentrate is likely a bad idea too. Just label it with directions for PPE, REI and not for kids to play on or whatever should be enough but our government believes its citizens are too dumb to follow simple directions and must be protected from themselves. (Ok, I've watched "How to with Doc" mix and apply herbicides and if that's the role model, we _are_ all too dumb to use dangerous chemicals  ).
> 
> Another issue is ground and surface water contamination. Widespread use on residential lawns is different from golf and athletic turf just in number of acres.


This brings up one point in my mind. No matter the situation, if you are going to be using products against their intended use, I think it is extremely important to understand *why* the product is not for residential use. That enables you to make the decision of whether you can/should use it and specifically how/where. For example, someone with 3 acres could apply chlorothalonil on the majority of their lawn but specifically not apply in a fenced in section where their child plays. Probably not something I would do personally, but at least understanding the risk allows you to react with what you feel is appropriate. And knowing not to apply certain products (like I think Azoxystrobin) near creeks, rivers, pounds, etc. as it is not safe for water wildlife I believe. You have to know *why* its not available at Lowe's to even be able to use it appropriately (even though Azoxy is available at Lowe's haha).



Delmarva Keith said:


> Another issue, where say the exact same active is ok on a residential lawn as long as you pay more for the residential label (e.g. various azoxy products) is liability. Think Imprelis. If a farmer kills a few windbreak trees no really big deal or huge expense to replace. If through some bizarre unforeseen interaction a pesticide wipes out every ornamental pine in a mile radius or something, somebody has some 'splainin to do. If used according to label directions, the manufacturer is on the hook and the price for the residential label reflects some of that risk. If used by a home gamer off label, find the deed to your house to sign over and call a good bankruptcy lawyer.


This is the common one that I personally have no qualms about buying and using. I guess it is possible that the inactive ingredients are different. In my mind, you are simply paying more for them to either get some form of a certification, etc. to use on residential lawns or paying for additional liabilities on their end.


----------



## 1mjbrierley (Sep 22, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Drewmey said:
> 
> 
> > 1mjbrierley said:
> ...


Label states not for use with fine fescue due to phototoxicity. I THINK i have fine fescue in shady areas. Any experience on this matter? Love the price point and would like to try it.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

1mjbrierley said:


> adgattoni said:
> 
> 
> > Drewmey said:
> ...


No unfortunately. It appears my math was off though. 5lb dry product is 80oz, and at 3.25oz per M you're looking at ~24.6 M per container = $3.33 per M.

I found this one a bit cheaper: 10lb (160oz) for $90, 1.8oz-3.2oz per M, for a cost of about $1-$1.80 per M (depending on rate).


----------

